# Truck Lease Agreement



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

I've searched and havn't found what i was looking for. I recently joined sima and can't seem to find anything on there either? anybody got one they can either post or email me?? thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More info. Are you leasing your tuck to someone to plow for you?

Sure hoped you used me as a referral!


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

grandview;837209 said:


> More info. Are you leasing your tuck to someone to plow for you?
> 
> Sure hoped you used me as a referral!


l:laughing: I did! Can't believe you wouldn't have recived a thanks you by now??
Just looking for a standard truck lease agreement a buddy of mine is leasing his pete and asked me if i could dig something up.. thought someone here might have a generic contract i could personalize for em???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No I didn't. Thanks !!!

Not sure about the contract.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

grandview;839052 said:


> No I didn't. Thanks !!!
> 
> Not sure about the contract.


Weird....??....


----------

